# "lean bulk " advice



## carli (Feb 18, 2011)

well lads as title says i have been on a cut the last 2 months and i got down to the weight i wanted before i started to bulk. im going to do a LEAN BULK so i was browsing around and came across this maximuscle sample diet , so i took that and added few bits into to get the macros up 

all the foods are different each day but the macros stay around the same . diet as follows :

6am - 3 large scrambled eggs
          butter(10g)
          2 slices wholegrain toast

9:30am - almonds (28g)
         apple
         protein shake

1pm - 4 slices wholegrain bread
         2 chicken breast
         sliced red onion
         sliced tomatoes
         small banana

4pm - 1 orange
         pwo shake

7:30pm - sirloin steak
             stir fry vegetables

10pm - casein protein shake
           2 teaspoons peanut butter

macros : calories 3100
             protein 335g
             carbs   200g
             fat      151g


how does the macros look in this diet i want to put on lean muscle without too much fat

cheers lads


----------



## Marat (Feb 18, 2011)

What are your maintenance calories?


----------



## Built (Feb 18, 2011)

^That. 

If it's just slightly higher than your current maintenance, it looks fine. Protein may be kinda high; how much lean mass you carrying?


----------



## carli (Feb 19, 2011)

current maintenance is around 2600 , from what i read 500 over maintenance is good place to start bulking would i be correct? the only thing that might work against me is carbs as i reckon im carb sensitive but they have to be involved yes? ill get back to you with my lean mass going to get bf done today


----------



## carli (Feb 19, 2011)

ok so i went up to the gym today and the only PT in the gym that measures BF% is gone  , i havent a clue where else to get it done now !!!


----------



## Built (Feb 19, 2011)

How tall are you, what do you weigh and can you see abs?


----------



## carli (Feb 19, 2011)

i weigh 178bs atm i can see top two abdominals


----------



## Built (Feb 19, 2011)

Assume you're 12% bodyfat and use that to calculate your macros. Start with what you said above, about 500 above maintenance. Protein needn't be higher than about 225g daily. Push up the fats and especially the carbs.


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 19, 2011)

carli said:


> ok so i went up to the gym today and the only PT in the gym that measures BF% is gone  , i havent a clue where else to get it done now !!!



FWIW you can buy your own pair of skin fold calipers and see if anyone there is willing to work w/ you to take regular 9 pt skinfold measures. Absolute bodyfat isn't all that important, but if you want to track it, its great for watching relative changes. 

It blows my mind how people who know how to do skinfold caliper measures are a dying breed.  It ain't rocket science and the eqpt is cheap.


----------



## carli (Feb 20, 2011)

Built said:


> Assume you're 12% bodyfat and use that to calculate your macros. Start with what you said above, about 500 above maintenance. Protein needn't be higher than about 225g daily. Push up the fats and especially the carbs.



the only problem i have with upping carbs is that im slightly carb sensitive. on a bulk how much cardio should i be doing in trainin? on the cut i was doin 30 mins 4 days a week ??


----------



## Built (Feb 20, 2011)

Ah, gotcha. In that case, get the protein up to about 300g and push the fats a bit more. Target the carbs around your workouts. 30 mins 4 days a week won't hurt you a bit.


----------



## carli (Feb 20, 2011)

protein is sittin up past 300g ill add in more fats from olive oil or something like that. so 30mins 4 days a week even when bulking?

thanks built can always rely on you


----------



## Built (Feb 20, 2011)

Even while bulking is fine. You can use it to help increase your carb tolerance - go for a walk after you eat your post-workout carbs and you'll metabolize them better.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 20, 2011)

Built said:


> Ah, gotcha. In that case, get the protein up to about 300g and push the fats a bit more. Target the carbs around your workouts. 30 mins 4 days a week won't hurt you a bit.


This^ Built's the "carb sensitive guru" here. Too any people think carbs the bastard of the world, but they do have their place if put in strategically. She actually made me able to bulk with carbs with minimal fat gain. 
As for a lean bulk, you do need to accept some fat gain. I have some reservations about "lean" bulking. I personally feel if you're neurotic about being lean while bulking, it may backfire. Accept some at the very least, but do be sure your calories and macros are on target.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 21, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> This^ Built's the "carb sensitive guru" here. Too any people think carbs the bastard of the world, but they do have their place if put in strategically. She actually made me able to bulk with carbs with minimal fat gain.
> As for a lean bulk, you do need to accept some fat gain. I have some reservations about "lean" bulking. I personally feel if you're neurotic about being lean while bulking, it may backfire.* Accept some at the very least, but do be sure your calories and macros are on target.*



Just keep track of your bf%. =)


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 21, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Just keep track of your bf%. =)



wurd.


----------



## Stifler (Apr 1, 2011)

*Carli*

(sorry man can`t send a pm or message don`t have a enuf posts)

Could you give me a heads up on euroking is it legit and how`s the Irish customs with detecting orders?

I`m from Galway myself,

Sound,

Dave


----------

